# Post-training living arrangements



## jonsey (26 Jun 2004)

Ok, I didn't see this in the FAQ or any results when I searched, so here I ask. 


After completing BMQ/SQ/OL3, and you're with your unit, what kind of living conitions can a single person expect? On base? Off base? In an apartment? In a house with other soldiers? 


And, am I correct in assuming that, once trained and at your first posting, that you can bring items like musical instruments and the like?


----------



## from darkness lite (26 Jun 2004)

This applies to Reg Force.!!! Once done training and posted with your unit, where you live normally is pretty much up to you. However most Pte's start off living in the shacks as it is more affordable, and if you're like me when I was a Pte (man am I OLD!!) you probably do not own a lot of furniture etc.   If you're married you can chose to live in PMQ's, rent or buy a home (again the PMQ option is the most affordable).   Hopefully your first posting is not Ottawa, no single living quarters!!!   As for musical instruments, etc, as long as its legal to own, you have the right to keep it with you, its your place of residence (even in the shacks).   However if you chose the shacks, firearms normally have to be stored in approved facility (again when I was young, the MPs stored them for you).  Unless on full-time contract (Class B B/A or C), reservists are not entitled to quarters.  You have to secure your own lodging.


----------



## rdschultz (26 Jun 2004)

Hey, I was just thinking about the firearms thing last night, thanks for answering my unasked question.  I was talking to some friends of mine, and wondered if it was possible to own a handgun, assuming I get a restricted license and whatnot.


----------



## jonsey (26 Jun 2004)

Yep, Reg Force is what I was talking aboot.  What are the shacks like?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (26 Jun 2004)

The shacks vary from base to base.
Gagetown: 1 or 2 to a room, pretty run down, one large common room for the building, perpetually dim and smelly.  There's also a little dinet and laundry area.
Borden: Condo type living, six to ten room modules, one pers per room and a common room/dinet per mod.  Each mod has its own laundry and a storage locker in the basement.
Wainwright (changed since I was posted there):  The best shacks I've ever lived in.  Nothing to look at from the outside but great inside.  Very few people in the full time staff shacks.  Large common room, laundry room on each floor and showers on each floor.  Depending on how long you'd lived there and what sort of mood the accomodations NCO was in you could get one of two types of room.  The single room was just that.  A large room with a walk in closet and a sink/mirror against one wall.  The double room meant you got two rooms, a door had been knocked between them and one was slightly small, that was because you had a walk in closet and a full bathroom (no shower/tub).  Looking this up the QR&Os it was the level of accomadation usually assigned to Majors and above.  The Sr NCO/WO single quarters were single rooms, slightly larger than the Jr ranks single room and with nicer furnishings.  Of course you could chuck everything out of your room and furnish it as you liked.  However from what I hear they have new shacks in Wainwright, but not as good as the old ones.
Shilo: Condo as per Borden

So there is no standard per se, there are different rates for rent depending on what you get.  I paid $333.00 a month for rations and quarters in Wainwright.


----------



## ZipperHead (26 Jun 2004)

Some units have a policy that new soldiers MUST live in barracks for at least a year. I'm not sure of the legality of that, but it's actually a good idea. The rent is relatively cheap, and if you pay for rations and quarters (food and lodging), it comes right off your paycheck, so you don't have to worry about bouncing a rent check and/or having to eat Mr Noodles or yellow death (Kraft Dinner) until payday. There are different options for the mess hall now (pay for what you eat, a set price per meal, or monthly), and (in Edmonton, anyway) you didn't have to eat in the mess hall at all, but there are fairly strict regulations about how you can heat/cook food in the barracks (ie. no hotplates (or approved hotplates)). 

The reason for forcing new soldiers to live in barracks for the first year is to reduce the amount of "administrative burden" issues that come up (bouncing rent checks, not being able to afford rent, etc). Some of the more mature soldiers (soldiers that lived on their own for many years before joining) can usually get out of that by proving that they are capable of living on their own (enough furniture, know how to balance a check book, etc). A really easy way to get the boot from the military is to become an administrative burden. Having finance companies phoning your CO is a great way to get in the bad books. NEVER give out your unit's phone number to anything less than a bank, and even then tell them to never phone your unit except in an emergency. Your platoon/troop Warrant Officer and/or Troop Leader/Platoon Commander are NOT your personal secretary. Another good way to get in the bad books....... 

Most of the barracks (that I know of) are being improved, but the rooms are either A) small, or B) slightly bigger, but you share with someone else. If you have a LOT of furniture from being a civilian, that can be an issue. And new soldiers are the one's that are expected to double up (or triple or quadruple, depending on the base and/or quarters situation) not the Cpl's and Master Corporals (who usually get their own room). You can normally get a phone line, and cable, and a lot of guys have satellite dishes installed. Internet access can be a problem, but I think that it's getting better.

It's not at all like Full Metal Jacket (dormitory style) or other war movies. You are expected to keep your room clean, and if you have or share a bathroom, that must be cleaned as well. You can expect to have your Warrant Officer come through at least once a week (they look for cleanliness and damages, not to see if your socks are rolled up like in Basic). You can play musical instruments, but keep in mind that you are in a barracks, with lots of other soldiers, some of whom work shift work, and hearing a poor rendition of Stairway to Heaven at 2230 on a Thursday night, at 9.5 on your amp, will not endear you to your neighbours. There are also policies for Quiet Hours that are enforced (usually after 2200 on "school" nights, and 2300 hrs on weekends, depending on base, etc)

Anyway, hope that helped, and feel free to ask any other questions via PM.

Al


----------



## jonsey (6 Jul 2004)

Ok, I think this answers pretty much all of my questions. Thanks, guys.


----------



## digital (7 Aug 2004)

you guys are great. this really clears things up. you have a no bs answer for every question we might have. finally we get info that we need to know, that the rect centre's wont tell us. 

Hooya


----------



## DrSize (7 Aug 2004)

Can you keep pets in these "shacks"????

What if I want to have a lady friend spend the night; is that acceptable????


----------



## McMan (7 Aug 2004)

Hey, I'm just wondering how much of this applies to junior officers and if anything, what is different if you would be entering as a DEO.
Thanks


----------



## CF_Lifer (17 Jun 2007)

DrSize said:
			
		

> Can you keep pets in these "shacks"????
> 
> What if I want to have a lady friend spend the night; is that acceptable????



I'd imagine a lady-friend would be a no-no, in Male Quarters.
What about pets though? I'd imagine a dog, or a cat would be out of the books. But what about a fish tank? Or a lizard in a terrarium? 

What are the shacks like in Pet? Never been to that base before, and I figure I'll be up there pretty soon.


----------



## KrissyJ (17 Jun 2007)

In Petawawa you cant have pets in the shacks but you can have ladies over night hence the term "shack rats" a lot of my buddies have girlfriends sleep over or take homes from the bar, whether or not its against regulation is beyond me. You can get single rooms in the shacks but it costs a little more. Most rooms are standard, 2 beds, 2 desks, 2 closets. Shared common room and laundry etc.


----------



## KrissyJ (17 Jun 2007)

I forgot to add, PMQ's are pretty cheap, they are small but worth it if you can afford it. We pay 512 a month not including utilities for a 3 bedroom. Many guys from the shacks find roomates and rent a PMQ together. I have a few on my street. 

It may be cheaper for you because I believe CFHA is a rent geared to income housing agency.


----------



## scoutfinch (17 Jun 2007)

KrissyJ said:
			
		

> It may be cheaper for you because I believe CFHA is a rent geared to income housing agency.



Wrong.  Stay in your lane.


----------



## KrissyJ (17 Jun 2007)

Sorry I was wrong, I just looked over my lease and they can only charge you a certain amount of your income I believe not over 25%.

Here is a direct quote from the CFHA Rent Handout

"Remember, the QR & Os state that no resident can be charged more than 25% of their gross family monthly income for rent"


----------



## Hedgehog18 (22 Sep 2007)

Just a question about the shacks how long can you live on base ?


----------



## George Wallace (22 Sep 2007)

How long would you like to live in shacks?


----------



## Hedgehog18 (22 Sep 2007)

lol no not that long just heard that after a year they encourage you to move out of shacks ? good to know how long you can save for a place till you have to leave


----------



## sharp_85 (24 Sep 2007)

Does anyone know for sure if a dog would be allowed in the Edmonton or Shilo shacks or PMQ's?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Sep 2007)

sharp_85 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know for sure if a dog would be allowed in the Edmonton or Shilo shacks or PMQ's?



No dogs in the shacks......anywhere as far as i know


----------



## sharp_85 (25 Sep 2007)

okay, that's what I thought but it nevers hurts to check.  thanks!


----------



## Bplante (25 Sep 2007)

Is it the same thing for officer from DEO ?


----------



## aesop081 (25 Sep 2007)

Bplante said:
			
		

> Is it the same thing for officer from DEO ?



Shacks are shacks not matter who you are...you want pets, get a PMQ or go live off-base


----------



## mack333 (29 Nov 2007)

If the shacks on base are close to where I'd work I would prefer to live in the shacks as long as my work would be at that base? Would i be allowed to live there as long as I'd want?


----------



## DannyD (29 Nov 2007)

mack333 said:
			
		

> If the shacks on base are close to where I'd work I would prefer to live in the shacks as long as my work would be at that base? Would i be allowed to live there as long as I'd want?



Tsst, tsst... Has been covered before...  :tsktsk:


----------



## DirtyDog (29 Nov 2007)

The 1 RCR (and a few of the other buildings) shacks in Pet are a lot less like "barracks" then a lot of the other unit's shacks.  They feel almost like a low income apartment complex.  That is much preferrable, to me, then the other buildings that feel like you're still in battle school.  The Mods (seperate spaces of 10 rooms, with common areas) help to give it a more private, less regimented feel as well.

No firearms and no paintball guns allowed.  You can store them in your company vault (atleast we can).


----------



## j0hn_r1 (12 Aug 2009)

Sorry for necro-posting, but can anyone give some insight as to the conditions at the Edmonton barracks/shacks, and what the PMQ's there are like...? If all goes well during recruitment, hopefully I'll get posted there.

Additionally, I've read elsewhere (unconfirmed) that American recruits (yes, I know, we're in Canada) are limited in what personal vehicles they can drive while on base/training (during the 1st year IIRC)... Anything like that here...?


----------



## kratz (12 Aug 2009)

If you have read the site, there is no need to apolgize for necro-posting, what you forgot to do, is ask forgivness in asking questions that have already been answered.


----------



## j0hn_r1 (12 Aug 2009)

Well after two & a half hours looking, I couldn't find the answer...

Its not in this thread... Atleast not anything within the last 5 years...

Here's your change...  :2c:


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Sorry for necro-posting, but can anyone give some insight as to the conditions at the Edmonton barracks/shacks, and what the PMQ's there are like...? If all goes well during recruitment, hopefully I'll get posted there.
> 
> Additionally, I've read elsewhere (unconfirmed) that American recruits (yes, I know, we're in Canada) are limited in what personal vehicles they can drive while on base/training (during the 1st year IIRC)... Anything like that here...?



Shacks in Edmonton are probably pretty much like they are anywhere else and I'd imagine they're quite full.  If I'm not mistaken, I believe the lower ranks get priority when it comes to living-in, due to the cost of renting in Edmonton.

PMQs?  I'm not sure you can apply for one if you don't have a family.  Either way, it's probably a long wait.

Cars?  You can drive whatever you like as long as it's legal (safetied).  I don't even know why you'd compare us to Americans.   ???

You used the right word when you said *hopefully* you'd get posted there.  Yes, you get to put down your posting choices but in the end the *CF* sends you where they need you.


----------



## j0hn_r1 (12 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Shacks in Edmonton are probably pretty much like they are anywhere else and I'd imagine they're quite full.  If I'm not mistaken, I believe the lower ranks get priority when it comes to living-in, due to the cost of renting in Edmonton.
> 
> PMQs?  I'm not sure you can apply for one if you don't have a family.  Either way, it's probably a long wait.
> 
> ...



Thanx for your vague/round-about/contradictory answer... Have you even read the rest of this thread...? Do you have 1st hand experience there..?

Why is there constantly 3-4 of you following me from thread to thread, replying with derogitory smart-ass comments and giving me _oh-so-hurtfull_ negative Milpoints...?

 ???


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Do you have 1st hand experience there..?



I used to be posted to Edmonton and the situation there was as PMedMoe described....

Happy now ?

-300......next


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Thanx for your vague/round-about/contradictory answer... Have you even read the rest of this thread...? Do you have 1st hand experience there..?



Actually, I have read the rest of this thread.  I didn't join the site yesterday.  Yes, I have been posted to Edmonton.  Shacks are shacks.  What more could we tell you?  There's walls, ceilings, floors, etc.  You may get a single room, a double or be stuck with three other people.  How is my answer contradictory?  Vague, yes, because everything is different and things always change.  Gawd forbid I give you a very factual answer and then you come back and say "Thanks for lying to me."  How's this for vague:



			
				j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> can anyone give some insight as to the conditions at the Edmonton barracks/shacks, and what the PMQ's there are like...?



Condition?  Are they falling apart?  Are they new?  Are they close to work?  Etc, etc.  A PMQ is a house.  Two, three or four bedroom.  Singles, duplexes, rowhouses.  1950's prefab.  Here's a picture (It's Petawawa, by the way, apologies for it not being Edmonton.  : ):









			
				j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Why is there constantly 3-4 of you following me from thread to thread, replying with derogitory smart-*** comments and giving me _oh-so-hurtfull_ negative Milpoints...?



I did not reply to you with a derogatory, smart-*** comment, I was actually trying to help.  I don't follow you from thread to thread so stop flattering yourself.  Don't want _my_ help?  Fine.  Have  a nice day.


----------



## Antoine (13 Aug 2009)

I appreciate your help PMedMoe. You share your experience in the military with us, applicants for who, the CF is still a big black box, and it is helpful. Keep the good work, even if some fellas might not care, I do, and I am convince that I am not the only one.

By the way, I see similar barracks/shacks as your picture at the Jericho Garrison (Vancouver).

And thanks again to all members of CF that contribute to this forum.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

Thank you, Antoine.  Glad to know I'm helping someone.

The picture I posted is PMQs, not barracks.  But yes, they're all over the place.   :nod:


----------



## Scott (13 Aug 2009)

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Why is there constantly 3-4 of you following me from thread to thread, replying with derogitory smart-ass comments and giving me _oh-so-hurtfull_ negative Milpoints...?
> 
> ???



That was a rhetorical question, riiiight?


----------



## mariomike (13 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Thank you, Antoine.  Glad to know I'm helping someone.



You posts are always interesting and informative on a variety of subjects, PMedMoe. You have shown great patience with those of us asking military related questions.


----------



## BorisK (25 Sep 2014)

After reading through this thread and a couple others, I'm still a bit unclear with respect to what exactly I'm supposed to do with all my belongings. 

-I have lived on my own for 10 years and have gathered up a sizeable pile of belongings.
-I'm single.
-I have no one I can leave my stuff with other than a storage facility.  I have heard the CF covers the cost of storage, but I have not had this nor any details regarding it confirmed. 
-I imagine from what I have read in this and other threads, that I have too much stuff to fit into the Shacks.  
-Someone in this thread mentioned that PMQ's are not typically for single people, and there is an expectation to live in the shacks for the first year or so.  

I am not worried as I'm sure I'll get a chance to go over this with someone from the recruiting office sometime, but I would genuinely appreciate some insights in the meantime as I'm a little confused what the future holds for my boxes of belongings.  

Thanks in advance (ps I'll keep reading other threads for an answer, I just haven't found one yet so figured I'd ask.)


----------



## DAA (25 Sep 2014)

BorisK said:
			
		

> After reading through this thread and a couple others, I'm still a bit unclear with respect to what exactly I'm supposed to do with all my belongings.
> 
> -I have lived on my own for 10 years and have gathered up a sizeable pile of belongings.
> -I'm single.
> ...



It's simple.  If you have been offered employment with the CF Regular Force and are now waiting to be enrolled, you need to contact your CFRC "immediately" and inform them that you have personal effects which you would like to have stored.  They will contract a moving company, who will pack and store your effects.  Your involvement is minimal.  Once you have graduated from your occupational training (ie; QL3) and are posted to a new unit for first time employment, you will be allowed to have your belongings moved to you but you ONLY have 6 months to do this.  After the 6 months have elapsed, you then become responsible for the storage fees and possibly future moving costs.


----------

